# Michigan May Madness 2014



## Kit Clement (Nov 26, 2013)

The real madness of 2014 won't be in March, it will be in May.

WCA Event Page
CubingUSA Page

EVENTS:
2x2
3x3
4x4 OR 5x5 (Competitors can pick one)
BLD
Megaminx
Square-1
Clock

UNOFFICIAL:
Head-to-Head 3x3 (second round)

BRACKET COMPETITION:
All competitors and non-competitors can participate in the Bracket competition. If you are at the competition, brackets will be printed out at the completion of the first round. Fill it out and turn it in before the head-to-head starts. If you are not at the competition, you can still fill out a prediction at bracketmaker.com! The bracket will be released and posted here ASAP after 11am EST, and you will have until 2:30 EST to complete the bracket. There will be an overall winner that will receive a prize (TBA, likely some cube), and I will ship it out to any winner in the USA/Canada. 

Since there will be people competing in this bracket competition that won't be there to watch in person, we will have a live stream of the head-to-head competition, provided university internet cooperates. Keep posted for links to the bracket and live stream here!


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 26, 2013)

I keep trying to find competitions that I want to and can go to on my side of the country, but you keep pulling me back to Michigan!

I'll probably be there...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 26, 2013)

It's a possibility for me - we'll see.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 26, 2013)

YES MEGA!

Competing in clock because Im going to get one soon. 

First H2H comp for me, im gonna be nervous.

EDIT: Ooooh, prediction game. Gonna be sooo fun!

P.S. nice competition name xD


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like I better get to getting a passport.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 26, 2013)

I am very sad. I need a Kit Clement in Kansas City.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 26, 2013)

You should change it to picking 2 out of 4x4, 5x5 and Mega.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 26, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I am very sad. I need a Kit Clement in Kansas City.



I feel so bad for you 

Right when you move, Michigan comps go crazy.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I feel so bad for you
> 
> Right when you move, Michigan comps go crazy.



Yeah. It's very sad for me. No one to host competitions.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 26, 2013)

WHY SO MANY SQUARE-1 COMPS NOT ON THE EAST COAST


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 26, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> WHY SO MANY SQUARE-1 COMPS NOT ON THE EAST COAST



Answer: Nathan Dwyer

I know, you are at least as good, too... Just luck I guess.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 26, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> WHY SO MANY SQUARE-1 COMPS NOT ON THE EAST COAST



Round up a bunch of east coast cubers, rent a bus and then make the trip out here, it'll be fun, I promise.


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 26, 2013)

Cominggg! Not sure if I should do 5x5 or 4x4 though. :/


----------



## Mikel (Nov 27, 2013)

So is only 3x3 going to be head-to-head?


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Answer: Nathan Dwyer
> 
> I know, you are at least as good, too... Just luck I guess.



Tbh I actually slowed down a lot during the past few weeks...trying to get back to sub-14 again.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 27, 2013)

Wait no OH?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 27, 2013)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Wait no OH?



Hey little brother! I had no idea who you were first by your username and your sig disgusted me. Then I saw 2009HILD01 on the side and figured "oh ha ha I know who dis be "

I'm registered kitty kat 

PS: I think you broke something. My name isn't showing up.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 27, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> PS: I think you broke something. My name isn't showing up.



You have to pay via paypal first.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 27, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Answer: Nathan Dwyer



I don't run events specifically for one person, it's just an event that I like to run, and many others in the area like it as well.



Mikel said:


> So is only 3x3 going to be head-to-head?



Originally I was planning on more events being head-to-head, but I decided against that because of the amount of time we would use for a small number of competitors. Also, it might have been a bit adventurous given that I haven't done any event in a head-to-head style before. Maybe for future competitions though.



cubeninjaIV said:


> Wait no OH?



Nah, sq-1 > OH, am I right?



FatBoyXPC said:


> PS: I think you broke something. My name isn't showing up.



I see your registration from the admin side, it will show up once your payment is processed.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 27, 2013)

I really need to get to one of these. Stupid Lake Michigan.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 27, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I see your registration from the admin side, it will show up once your payment is processed.



Roger dodger!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 27, 2013)

JackJ said:


> I really need to get to one of these. Stupid Lake Michigan.



http://www.lake-express.com/


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2013)

JackJ said:


> I really need to get to one of these. Stupid Lake Michigan.



Wouldn't it be great if they could like.. Build a tunnel? XD


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 27, 2013)

ugh all my AP tests are 12th and 15th....
half of me is like "SCREW THIS LET'S JUST WING THIS TEST" and the other half is like "I should probably study for the AP test so I don't fail like I did with that last AP test"


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2013)

NO WAYYYY BLIZZARD TOWN 2014 WTHHHHHHH?!

I NEARLY CRIED BECAUSE I FEEL SO SPOILED

WOAAHHHHHWOAHWOAH

EDIT: I want kit to create the thread btw

EDIT2: Also, wheres da registration? XD it says its closed


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> EDIT: I want kit to create the thread btw



uh.... too late?


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 28, 2013)

I might have to start cubing again, living in this area.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> uh.... too late?



Lol had no idea you were organizing thanks to my assumptions



FrankMorris said:


> I might have to start cubing again, living in this area.



Totally should, you are a legend!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 28, 2013)

FrankMorris said:


> I might have to start cubing again, living in this area.



Wait. Frank Morris lives in Michigan? Wow.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 28, 2013)

FrankMorris said:


> I might have to start cubing again, living in this area.


:0 he still exists!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 29, 2013)

FrankMorris said:


> I might have to start cubing again, living in this area.



Wait you're in Ann Arbor? Will you show up to cube meets???? (and/or Blizzard Town 2014?)
and you should start cubing again


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 29, 2013)

Just moved here about a month ago. I'll come to the events and get togethers when there are some.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 4, 2013)

FrankMorris said:


> Just moved here about a month ago. I'll come to the events and get togethers when there are some.



...no way I'm reading this right? Do you still talk to Andy Voorhees?


----------



## FrankMorris (Dec 8, 2013)

Depends on how you are reading it, I suppose. I don't talk with Andy any more.


----------



## kfischer0924 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hmmmm.... might try to go to this... I might need to carpool with people though. Anyone gonna be driving through Noblesville, IN? It's about 20 miles north of Indianapolis.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 1, 2014)

Bracket prediction competition announcement! 

All competitors and non-competitors can participate in the bracket competition. If you are at the competition, brackets will be printed out at the completion of the first round. Fill it out and turn it in before the head-to-head starts. If you are not at the competition, you can still fill out a prediction at bracketmaker.com! The bracket will be released and posted here ASAP after 11am EST, and you will have until 2:30 EST to complete the bracket. There will be an overall winner that will receive a prize (TBA, likely some cube), and I will ship it out to any winner in the USA/Canada (sorry, rest of world  ). 

Since there will be people competing in this bracket competition that won't be there to watch in person, we will have a live stream of the head-to-head competition, provided university internet cooperates. Keep posted for links to the bracket and live stream here!


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

This is soooooo awesome!!! Better not be like wc2013 fantasy lol. Im gonna be so nervous being on a stream! Is it just gonna go like normal where best versus worst and etc or just a random first round of bracket?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 17, 2014)

This competition's happening in a little over three weeks! Remember that you have to pre-register and pre-pay for this one - the last day to register is May 7th, so don't forget! Your name will show on the registration list once you have fully paid (which is why registration appears so low right now).

Rami: The bracket will be seeded based on first round performance, so not random.


----------



## kcl (Apr 17, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> This competition's happening in a little over three weeks! Remember that you have to pre-register and pre-pay for this one - the last day to register is May 7th, so don't forget! Your name will show on the registration list once you have fully paid (which is why registration appears so low right now).
> 
> Rami: The bracket will be seeded based on first round performance, so not random.



all the cool kids are going to MN cube melt, wonder what day that is...
Heh


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> all the cool kids are going to MN cube melt



Incorrect...


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> all the cool kids are going to MN cube melt, wonder what day that is...
> Heh



Do they have a head to head? Or a bracket prediction? 

NOPE HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kcl (Apr 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Do they have a head to head? Or a bracket prediction?
> 
> NOPE HAHAHAHAHAHA



Does Michigan May Madness have cool people? Or awesome events? 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GLgamer10 (Apr 26, 2014)

This will be my first comp so see you guys there :-D


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Does Michigan May Madness have cool people? Or awesome events?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Suppose that Minnesota Cube Melt has awesome events. {Awesome Events} ⊂ {Cube Melt Events}. By the events page, {Cube Melt Events} = {2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3BLD, Square-1, Megaminx}. By the MMM events page, {MMM Events} = {2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3BLD, Clock, Square-1, Megaminx, Head-to-Head}. Trivially, we can see that {Cube Melt Events} ⊂ {MMM Events}.

Thus, by the transitive property, {Awesome Events} ⊂ {MMM Events}, and the Cube Melt only has awesome events if MMM also has awesome events. The opposite containment need not be true.


----------



## kcl (Apr 29, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Suppose that Minnesota Cube Melt has awesome events. {Awesome Events} ⊂ {Cube Melt Events}. By the events page, {Cube Melt Events} = {2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3BLD, Square-1, Megaminx}. By the MMM events page, {MMM Events} = {2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3BLD, Clock, Square-1, Megaminx, Head-to-Head}. Trivially, we can see that {Cube Melt Events} ⊂ {MMM Events}.
> 
> Thus, by the transitive property, {Awesome Events} ⊂ {MMM Events}, and the Cube Melt only has awesome events if MMM also has awesome events. The opposite containment need not be true.



4/10, clear point but not in two columns, very disappoint.

edit: clock makes it non awesome.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> but not in two columns



Your high school geometry class has taught you to do math in a 100% fascist, uncompromising fashion, and is among the many reasons students continue to dislike math.


----------



## kcl (Apr 29, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Your high school geometry class has taught you to do math in a 100% fascist, uncompromising fashion, and is among the many reasons students continue to dislike math.



Oh I know, I actually love math. Just not the way we're forced to do it. Two column proofs killed me. Let's do some real math..


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Oh I know, I actually love math. Just not the way we're forced to do it. Two column proofs killed me. Let's do some real math..



:tu


----------



## Sa967St (May 1, 2014)

The number of competitors who chose 4x4x4 over 5x5x5 is quite surprising IMO. 
Oh well, the 5x5x5 round will be fun. 



kclejeune said:


> Kit Clement said:
> 
> 
> > Suppose that Minnesota Cube Melt has awesome events. {Awesome Events} ⊂ {Cube Melt Events}. By the events page, {Cube Melt Events} = {2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3BLD, Square-1, Megaminx}. By the MMM events page, {MMM Events} = {2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3BLD, Clock, Square-1, Megaminx, Head-to-Head}. Trivially, we can see that {Cube Melt Events} ⊂ {MMM Events}.
> ...


9.5/10, 0.5 deducted for neither writing "Q.E.D." at the end nor drawing a box in the bottom-right corner.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 2, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> The number of competitors who chose 4x4x4 over 5x5x5 is quite surprising IMO.
> Oh well, the 5x5x5 round will be fun.



On that note, if anyone would like to switch between 4x4 and 5x5, or any other events, make sure you do so by the 7th. Use the contact form on the cubingusa website and tell me the change if you are having trouble accessing your registration.


----------



## Torch (May 2, 2014)

Will this competition be on Cubecomps?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 2, 2014)

For anyone that is curious, Cube Melt is by far the more superior competition. 

I mean just look at both of the Delegates and ours is already better! :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 2, 2014)

This is true.


----------



## Mikel (May 2, 2014)

I'm considering coming to this competition because in the Minnesota Cube Melt thread, they told me the competition would melt my cubes. I don't want to have to buy all new cubes after the competition.


----------



## kcl (May 2, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I'm considering coming to this competition because in the Minnesota Cube Melt thread, they told me the competition would melt my cubes. I don't want to have to buy all new cubes after the competition.



But this one will drive you insane (may MADness), and therefore you won't cube at all!


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 2, 2014)

People from Minnesota aren't allowed in this thread.


----------



## Sa967St (May 2, 2014)

Does anyone want to carpool with Thompson and me? There's room for 4 more people in his car.


----------



## kcl (May 3, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> People from Minnesota aren't allowed in this thread.



What about MinneSNOWta? I have never heard of this Minnesota that you speak of.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 3, 2014)

Wait, so there is only one round of 2x2 average of 5?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Wait, so there is only one round of 2x2 average of 5?



Nahhh. I hear it's 1 round of single.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Wait, so there is only one round of 2x2 average of 5?



3x3 round 2 is the only weird format we'll have.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 7, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> 3x3 round 2 is the only weird format we'll have.



 I'm going!


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 7, 2014)

I wish I didn't live far from this.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 7, 2014)

The man who filled up the front page will be there.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 7, 2014)

The livestream and bracket prediction info are now ready:

Stream: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTK5xPlvtt8
Bracket Prediction: http://www.bracketmaker.com/tmenu.cfm?tid=453920&tclass=Michigan May Madness

The winner of the bracket prediction competition will receive your choice of a LingPo, WeiLong, or WeiSu! (Sorry, USA/Canada for prizes only) Once we have the results of the first round entered, we will fill out the bracket as quickly as possible so you can make an entry. You'll have until 2PM Eastern to submit a bracket. Ties will be broken by 

1) Most 1st round matches correct
2) Most 2nd round matches correct
...
Last) Earliest submission time

Good luck!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 7, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> The livestream and bracket prediction info are now ready:
> 
> Stream: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTK5xPlvtt8
> Bracket Prediction: http://www.bracketmaker.com/tmenu.cfm?tid=453920&tclass=Michigan May Madness
> ...



What event(s) are going to be streamed?


----------



## kcl (May 7, 2014)

I'm gonna be watching this at cube melt


----------



## Coolster01 (May 7, 2014)

So we have to make online brackets at the comp, our will there be paper ones? 

E: Does the winner of the bracket get a prize, too? Even if they dont win the finals? 

Sorry about asking soooo many questions, it's a new concept for me


----------



## Kit Clement (May 7, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> What event(s) are going to be streamed?



I'm only planning on streaming the head-to-head, as I don't have anyone to manage the stream during the other events, nor do I think watching just two of the stations will be very watchable.



Coolster01 said:


> So we have to make online brackets at the comp, our will there be paper ones?
> 
> E: Does the winner of the bracket get a prize, too? Even if they dont win the finals?
> 
> Sorry about asking soooo many questions, it's a new concept for me



I hope to have paper ones available, I believe bracket maker has a printable bracket. There will also be a prize for the best bracket at the competition.

And yeah, no worries, I haven't been the best at providing all of the info for this, it's been a busy few weeks for me.

*Reminder: You have until Midnight tonight to complete your registration and pay!*


----------



## Coolster01 (May 7, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I'm only planning on streaming the head-to-head, as I don't have anyone to manage the stream during the other events, nor do I think watching just two of the stations will be very watchable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (May 7, 2014)

cubes i will be selling:

white 56mm gans III 3x3 $10
white dayan panshi $8
white shengshou 8x8 $50
black C4Y 3x3x4 $8
lingao clock $5
stickerless cyclone boys $5
white yj shensu 4x4 $5


----------



## Torch (May 7, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> cubes i will be selling:
> 
> white 56mm gans III 3x3 $10
> white dayan panshi $8
> ...



I'll buy the clock. 

Also, goals:

2x2: sub-8 average
3x3: sub-18 single, sub-20 average, make it to the second round
4x4: beat the soft cutoff
BLD: success


----------



## Coolster01 (May 8, 2014)

Torch said:


> I'll buy the clock.
> 
> Also, goals:
> 
> ...



I want it more


----------



## Torch (May 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I want it more



What, a sub-8 2x2 average?


----------



## Coolster01 (May 8, 2014)

Torch said:


> What, a sub-8 2x2 average?



Lol, the clock xD


----------



## Coolster01 (May 8, 2014)

Goals:

2x2: sub 1.5 single, sub-10 average (.......)
3x3: sub 8.93 single again, sub 10 average
4x4: sub 45 average again, sub 38.25 single
BLD: CAN I FREAKING SUB 2 NOW
Mega: Sub 1:06 Single, Sub 1:13 Average
Square-1: Sub 20 Single, Sub 28 Average
Clock: Sub 10 single, sub 13 average


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: sub 1.5 single, sub-10 average (.......)
> 3x3: sub 8.93 single again, sub 10 average
> ...



It would appear our 2x2 rounds are at the same time. Except that I have a 3rd. This will be fun.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> It would appear our 2x2 rounds are at the same time. Except that I have a 3rd. This will be fun.



ogod. I haven't been practicing in the last week, sooooooo... ouch...


----------



## Mikel (May 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> It would appear our 2x2 rounds are at the same time. Except that I have a 3rd. This will be fun.



lol nub

Ann Arbor is in Eastern time.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2014)

Mikel said:


> lol nub
> 
> Ann Arbor is in Eastern time.



Yup. Once again reinforcing why I am king of the nubs.


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (May 9, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> cubes i will be selling:
> 
> white 56mm gans III 3x3 $10
> white dayan panshi $8
> ...



I'll buy the C4Y 3x3x4


----------



## Coolster01 (May 9, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yup. Once again reinforcing why I am king of the nubs.



lol, I forgot that, too. I am first, so yay. Keep in touch during Saturday so I can get the news before cubecomps!


----------



## Kit Clement (May 9, 2014)

One last announcement to make after finalizing my budget sheet - the winner of the Head-to-Head tournament will win $100 in two dollar bills.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 9, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> One last announcement to make after finalizing my budget sheet - the winner of the Head-to-Head tournament will win $100 in two dollar bills.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 10, 2014)

Bracket has been posted - make your predictions before 2PM to enter the contest!


----------



## Sa967St (May 10, 2014)

The livestream has started!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTK5xPlvtt8


----------



## Sa967St (May 10, 2014)

Head to Head Results.



Spoiler: Results



*Round 1*

Thompson - 10.950
Jeremy - 26.046


Jason - 17.577
Ryan - 18.616


Michael - 15.860
Kit - 20.381


 Shreyas - 13.250
Zachary - 23.720


Phillip - 13.716
Kevin - 27.272


Mason - 16.781
Stefan - DNF


Jack - 17.536
Raymond - 25.760


Blake - 10.080
Andrew - 23.901


Rami - 11.591
Drew - 21.347


Ben - 16.671
Brennan - 34.433


James - 14.089
Sebastian - 18.301


Daniel - 12.457
Hunter - 23.297


Steven - 12.024
David - DNF


Yuxuan - 18.847
Tyler - 22.775


Justin - 15.287
Mark - 20.708


Nathan - 14.482
Tyler - 24.831


*Round 2*


Thompson - 10.814
Jason - 18.370


Michael - 17.162
Shreyas - 13.626


Phillip - 13.011
Mason - 12.328


Blake - 13.754
Jack - 23.272


Rami - 9.410
Ben - 17.811


James - 16.728
Daniel - 12.150


Steven - 17.925
Yuxuan - 15.144


Justin - 18.520
Nathan - 15.097


*Round 3*


Thompson - 9.050 
Michael - 17.081 


Mason - 15.538 
Blake - 12.276 


Rami - 9.663
Daniel - 15.103


Yuxuan - 14.891
Nathan - 13.690

*Round 4*


Thompson - 7.192
Blake - 11.646


Rami - 11.526
Nathan - 10.315


*Final Round*


Thompson - 9.157
Nathan - 13.463

*Winner - Thompson Clarke*


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2014)

woooo! go thompson!


----------



## newtonbase (May 10, 2014)

I enjoyed watching that.


----------



## steven123505 (May 11, 2014)

can we has scrambles plz


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 11, 2014)

Round 3
Yuxuan - 13.690
Nathan - 14.891

Nathan won, not me (kind of obvious from round 4 results)

I want to see the scrambles for 3x3 finals


----------



## kubisto (May 11, 2014)

Was a great competition. Thanks organizers! Can't wait until July.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 11, 2014)

Such a fun comp! Kit got this thing down now, this was so well organized! 

Gotta reflect:



Coolster01 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: sub 1.5 single, sub-10 average (.......)
> 3x3: sub 8.93 single again, sub 10 average
> ...



2x2: YES (TWICE), YES
3x3: NO, YES (WOOT)
4x4: YEAH, BUT DAT SINGLE STILL FAILS SO NO
BLD: NOPE, 2:01.
Mega: HOLY CRAP MY AVERAGE WAS BETTER THAN MY SINGLE GOAL SO YES YES!
Square-1: YES, YES!
Clock: NO, YES!

Only 4 "no"s out of 14 possible (usually it's 50/50). Very good day for me! 

EDIT: Holy crap, my first comp without a single +2! xD

EDIT2: Accidentally took a black weisu that isnt mine. Ill send it to whoever's it is if they tell me.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 11, 2014)

Scrambles: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fx2slhrsmkmv7bj/AADHIY9NeqwqjFMp3OEEq8J_a


----------



## Torch (May 11, 2014)

Torch said:


> I'll buy the clock.
> 
> Also, goals:
> 
> ...



2x2: I actually got a sub-6 average, thank you malfunctioning timer for the 3.59 resolve
3x3: Just barely yes on the time goals, but I hugely failed in the head to head
4x4: Almost overall PB 1:07 single
BLD: Nope

Thanks to everyone for making my first competition so great! Time to convince my parents to let me come back in July...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 12, 2014)

Dang... this competition was so nostalgic for me. I guess this means I'm back into cubing once my tendinitis heals! Thanks to Kit for great organization and friendliness throughout the day!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 13, 2014)

ok


----------



## Kit Clement (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone. Results have been posted, however, I have some bad news about the results to report.

In the final round of 3x3, Blake Thompson was given a repeat scramble on his fourth attempt. Unfortunately, the scrambler did not scramble in the correct orientation, making it difficult for Blake to realize it was indeed a repeat scramble. Blake went on to solve the cube in 7.33 seconds. The day after the competition, Blake reported to me himself that it was a repeat scramble, which he noticed in his video, and told me that it should be a DNF. After further review by the board and myself, we agreed. This is an unfortunate consequence for someone who was incredibly honest and did the right thing in this situation, and I don't want that act to go totally punished. For this reason, I have sent Blake a $15 gift card to the cubicle.

This was the only case of being given the wrong scramble in the 3x3 final that we are aware of, but after watching other videos, there were several instances of incorrect scrambles (did not appear on the scrambling sheet). No action will be taken against those, as determining whether a competitor gained an advantage from these is unclear, and these instances happen all the time and go unnoticed. To all future volunteers at any competiton - please be vigilant about providing the correct scrambles, as the consequences for other competitors could be very large, just as it was for Blake in this instance. We thank Blake and all other competitors for their honesty, and hope that others in similar situations will follow Blake's example in the future.


----------



## Torch (May 13, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, everyone. Results have been posted, however, I have some bad news about the results to report.
> 
> In the final round of 3x3, Blake Thompson was given a repeat scramble on his fourth attempt. Unfortunately, the scrambler did not scramble in the correct orientation, making it difficult for Blake to realize it was indeed a repeat scramble. Blake went on to solve the cube in 7.33 seconds. The day after the competition, Blake reported to me himself that it was a repeat scramble, which he noticed in his video, and told me that it should be a DNF. After further review by the board and myself, we agreed. This is an unfortunate consequence for someone who was incredibly honest and did the right thing in this situation, and I don't want that act to go totally punished. For this reason, I have sent Blake a $15 gift card to the cubicle.
> 
> This was the only case of being given the wrong scramble in the 3x3 final that we are aware of, but after watching other videos, there were several instances of incorrect scrambles (did not appear on the scrambling sheet). No action will be taken against those, as determining whether a competitor gained an advantage from these is unclear, and these instances happen all the time and go unnoticed. To all future volunteers at any competiton - please be vigilant about providing the correct scrambles, as the consequences for other competitors could be very large, just as it was for Blake in this instance. We thank Blake and all other competitors for their honesty, and hope that others in similar situations will follow Blake's example in the future.



Sorry to say something completely unrelated, but did you get my PM, Kit?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2014)

Torch said:


> Sorry to say something completely unrelated, but did you get my PM, Kit?



You have a truly great last name for a cuber. Awesome.


----------



## Torch (May 13, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> You have a truly great last name for a cuber. Awesome.



It's also great for me as a runner.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 13, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> ok



https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...&years=&pattern=Newark+Head+to+Head&list=List

ok?


----------



## Coolster01 (May 13, 2014)

well, my 2x2 was scramble with black on top sometimes by looking at the reconstructions, but 2x2 is cn so it doesn't matter 

EDIT: looks like the scramble was completely wrong on my first solve of my 9.94 avg5, but it was the worst anyway, so meh.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (May 13, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> well, my 2x2 was scramble with black on top sometimes by looking at the reconstructions, but 2x2 is cn so it doesn't matter
> 
> EDIT: looks like the scramble was completely wrong on my first solve of my 9.94 avg5, but it was the worst anyway, so meh.



Sorry to hear that, there was quite a bit of trouble with our scramblers for some of the rounds, I am now aware of at least 5 repeat scrambles given to competitors and a handful of cubes scrambled in the wrong orientation. I was affected quite a bit in SQ-1 as only two of the scrambles given to me were correct. 

We will do our best to prevent this in future competitions in the region, and especially Michigan, but let this be a reminder that the more experienced competitors we have willing to scramble the less likely it is that something like this will happen. 

Also, Mad respect to Bake for admitting to his... mishap?


----------

